# ARTIFICIAL GAMETES: THE WHAT, WHY AND HOW OF CREATING SPERM AND EGGS IN THE LABO



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

- ARTIFICIAL GAMETES: THE WHAT, WHY AND HOW OF CREATING SPERM AND EGGS IN THE LABORATORY



  A debate organised by the Progress Educational Trust (PET) and the Newcastle Centre for Life

  Funded by the Wellcome Trust



  6pm-7.30pm, Tuesday 12 February 2008

  Centre for Life, Times Square, Newcastle Upon Tyne NE1 4EP





  Scientists in Newcastle can now produce early-stage human sperm cells from stem cells in the laboratory. This research is important for furthering our understanding of human development. If human eggs could be produced using similar methods in future, then this could potentially allow babies to be created without the need for testes or ovaries. Such innovation might have profound consequences for infertility treatment, sperm/egg donation and reproductive autonomy. This event will explore both the cutting-edge science of artificial gametes and the social and ethical questions raised by their use.





  Speakers



- DONALD BRUCE

  Director of Edinethics



- JOHN BURN

  Professor of Clinical Genetics at Newcastle University, Medical Director and Head of the Institute of Human Genetics



- ANNA SMAJDOR

  Lecturer in Medical Ethics at the University of East Anglia





  Chair



- ALISON MURDOCH

  Professor and Head of Reproductive Medicine at Newcastle University


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)




----------

